# Yet another too good to be true sale on a dividing head.............



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 21, 2019)

Whilst searching E-Bay for a rotary table at a reasonable price, up comes a 5" dividing head with tail stock and plates  !!!
all for the princeley sum of  $ 34.54 with free shipping !!!
Any one up fer round two  ??   Or is it round three now  ?? .......................


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 21, 2019)

OMG  That's a deal of a lifetime ! Post a link so we can all get in on it !


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 21, 2019)

Just plug in rotary table on their search , it"ll come up about 1/3 rd of the way down the page...............
not pc savvy enough to post a link ....yet.................


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 21, 2019)

BS-0 Precision Dividing Head With 5" 3-jaw Chuck & Tailstock For CNC Milling USA  | eBay
					

1:40 ratio. Direct index plate of 24 holes allow direct dividing in 2,3,4,6,8,12 & 24. Direct/indirect dividing. Semi-universal dividing head. Dividing Head Set x 1. 3 X Dividing Plates. 1 X 125mm 3 Jaw Chuck.



					www.ebay.com
				




Shucks , I just noticed it was for cnc milling , I only have manual .


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 21, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Whilst searching E-Bay for a rotary table at a reasonable price, up comes a 5" dividing head with tail stock and plates  !!!
> all for the princeley sum of  $ 34.54 with free shipping !!!
> Any one up fer round two  ??   Or is it round three now  ?? .......................




Probably the same rotary table that folks didn't get the last time.  It's at least round three.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 21, 2019)

Too good to be true, What more can I say.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 21, 2019)

Ebay is going to have to come to grips with this, pretty soon there will be dozens of postings and the scammer will keep adjusting the prices to seem legit
A problem like this could very well mean the end of Ebay or else some very harsh restrictions on sellers and even buyers


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 21, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Ebay is going to have to come to grips with this, pretty soon there will be dozens of postings and the scammer will keep adjusting the prices to seem legit
> A problem like this could very well mean the end of Ebay or else some very harsh restrictions on sellers and even buyers




eBay used to be pretty good at controlling this type of scam, but recently they appear to have dropped the ball,, one of the reasons that I stopped using them.


----------



## Barncat (Jul 21, 2019)

They also have $45 plasma cutters if anyone is interested. Seems strange it ships from California, when the Ebay member is in Hong Kong.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 21, 2019)

Barncat said:


> Seems strange it ships from California, when the Ebay member is in Hong Kong.


Thats actually getting quite common. If you click on the sellers name, the next page will show where the seller is located, and when they started with E-bay. I was fooled for some time, thinking I was buying from Americans, until someone here pointed it out to me. Hard to find new products on E-bay, that are not from a foreign seller. I have recieved several items from CA, that have the sellers return address, and look to be shipped form china, yet arrived too soon to have been shipped from China. I think they are doing that to get the post office to accept the items as foreign postal shipments, saving them tons on shipping. I took pics, and sent it all to the post office, but they did not care.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 21, 2019)

I now get about 10% of china based purchases shipped from Canada. I emailed the seller and asked how they could afford this since the shipping is more than the cost of the item. They said they wanted to  establish their brand.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 21, 2019)

You would think the scammers would play this a little smarter and go with a price more like 80% of a customary price. Take the orders,  collect the PayPal payments,  then close the bank account.  Guys would still hit on $200 dividing heads.

Bruce


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 21, 2019)

Doesn't the BS in the listing title tell it all. All other comparables on the listing page are 225 and up that's clue two. SCAM!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 21, 2019)

Anyone besides me bother to report the item as fraudulent?


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes, I reported also.   Is that kind of busy-bodyish?   Or a public service.   I can’t decide.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 22, 2019)

People reporting the scams is the ONLY way that ebay can find them. Reporting is a public service. It takes a certain number of reports before they will shut it down.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 22, 2019)

It's gone.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 22, 2019)

Flyinfool said:


> People reporting the scams is the ONLY way that ebay can find them. Reporting is a public service. *It takes a certain number of reports before they will shut it down.*


Agreed, it takes quite a few reports/complaints before eBay feels obligated to act .
These scammers already know how to circumvent the negative reports, they open a few accounts under different names and as soon as one gets too hot to handle or on the verge of getting closed, they move on to another account.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 22, 2019)

Just pick any of these Chinese items, and do a search, then look at how many different sellers have the same photos, and copy.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 22, 2019)

The scammers also have computers set up to open and build up all of these accounts so that they are ready when needed. They do not even have to work at it.


----------



## nnam (Jul 22, 2019)

Another crazy one.  This time, eBay even put an ads about it on Facebook! Please DON'T bid:

/itm/UPDATED-220V-4KW-5HP-VARIABLE-FREQUENCY-DRIVE-INVERTER-VFD-NEW-/401816584956


----------



## higgite (Jul 22, 2019)

Methinks the horse is dead, sire. 

Tom


----------



## Superburban (Jul 22, 2019)

higgite said:


> Methinks the horse is dead, sire.
> 
> Tom


Then let the beatings commence.  














Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## azscooby (Apr 8, 2020)

I saw this listing for the multifix tool post.  I understand it's more than likely a scam but I did get a tracking number $9.99 eBay link .

With these scams or fake listings previously discussed did you guys get a tracking #?  I bought two and figured at worst I'm out $20, though I plan to get a refund if it's too good to be true (which seems more than likely.)

I know vendors make mistakes and often will make good on their error.  I got a complete set (of 11) B&S #9 collets from Amazon for $50.  I had been watching the set for quite a while at the usual prices of between $135-170, but for whatever reason it dropped to $50.  I figured it was an error and a single collet would arrive but lo and behold, a beautiful chinese set of B&S #9 collets!  They've worked perfectly so far.

????? so ??????


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 8, 2020)

azscooby said:


> I saw this listing for the multifix tool post.  I understand it's more than likely a scam but I did get a tracking number $9.99 eBay link .
> With these scams or fake listings previously discussed did you guys get a tracking #?



Yes, and the tracking will even show movement until it mysteriously arrives in the wrong state. But what the hey, eBay will make good if you don't get it, and if you do, BONUS!


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 8, 2020)

They say you can only cheat a greedy man.   You bidders know that nobody can sell these at these prices, so really, come on.

Now for a fact, I bought the dividing head with tailstock, plates, etc. for about $235, free shipping plus California tax.   It came, and it's really beautiful - well made, a readable instruction manual, not covered in goo or swarf.   And, that's still a pretty dang good price.


----------



## azscooby (Apr 8, 2020)

I agree that "if it's too good to be true then it probably isn't", no doubt.  But, on rare occasion there's a "slip-up" and you can in fact be the beneficiary of said "slip-up", like my set of B&S #9 collets....

I'll go ahead and write this off as a "you should have known better" and now I'm out the time it'll take to get an ebay refund.


----------



## higgite (Apr 8, 2020)

What a deal! Or… What? A deal? The ad lists Bell Machinery Ltd. as their Canadian distributor. Bell wants a mere $590 each for the "same" set. I assume those are Canadian dollars, approx. US$420 each. So you’re saving US$820 dollars, a 98% discount. You shoulda bought 3. 

Tom


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Apr 8, 2020)

Well, let's us know how it goes


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 8, 2020)

If you go to listing then scroll down their are other listing for larger size lathes and they are listed for 15.99. I wrote to the seller to ask if they extra tool holders. I wrote I would like 20 tool holders along with the listing above please let me know if you have listed on eBay because I would like to purchase all in one sale. I’ll update if I get a response. I did see one listing for a tool holder and it was 74.00 from a different seller. Will see if they respond? Never know China might be dropping prices to get some money? I hope so!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 8, 2020)

Definitely watching this...


----------



## epanzella (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't do it! Another $60 and you can get a 13 x 40 lathe with a built in milling head from Wibigaan Industries.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 9, 2020)

A couple of years ago I fell for one of these scams. It was a set of 3 Makita tools 18V brushless with two 5AH batteries and charger. The ad looked like right out of a Makita catalog, with correct catalog numbers everything except the price about 1/5th normal, something like A$90..

It wasn't eBay, but some independent seller, they had lots of different sets and also Milwaukee set. They claimed it was. warehouse stock take sale.

Within 24 hours of giving my credit card online they sent me a tracking #.And a couple of days later I got an email saying the package had been shipped out of Chicago, the tracking code followed it all the way to my local post office, I went to pick it up and the PO said that the tracking code was not in their system and in fact did not conform to a normal code from the US

When I got home and looked up the code on my computer, the tracking code had disappeared along with the ad and all relevant info. I had been scammed. My bank was able to redraw the money for my credit card, they also advised me to cancel the credit card and get a new one which I did.


----------



## Barncat (Apr 9, 2020)

The one for 15.99 that is farther down the page has photos that are copied from someone else ad that has a normal price. Definitely a scam.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 9, 2020)

epanzella said:


> Don't do it! Another $60 and you can get a 13 x 40 lathe with a built in milling head from Wibigaan Industries.



I have tried to google Wibigaan Industries and get no answer. What and where are they?

Downunder Bob.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 10, 2020)

Downunder Bob said:


> I have tried to google Wibigaan Industries and get no answer. What and where are they?
> 
> Downunder Bob.


I believe it is Wi-Bi-Gann Or we be gone with a deep accent.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 10, 2020)

Update I haven’t gotten any response from vendor so I think it’s a fraud. At least I tried.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 10, 2020)

Thats a good idea, trying e-mail first.


----------



## mcostello (Apr 10, 2020)

Another one on EvilBay, 6" 6 jaw CNC chuck for something like $9.99.


----------



## nnam (Apr 10, 2020)

We be gone ?


----------



## higgite (Apr 10, 2020)

mcostello said:


> Another one on EvilBay, 6" 6 jaw CNC chuck for something like $9.99.


Heck, I may convert my machine to CNC just so I can buy that chuck. 

Tom


----------

